# Paroxetine/Seroxat



## Sue Szender (Jun 21, 2002)

Anybody out there know of any complications taking Paroxetine/Seroxat with IBS? I take Buscopan on a VERY regular basis to ease spasms. I also have a very large umbilical hernia - will this cause problems with the IBS?




























szenderhome###hotmail.com


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I take 20mg of Paroxetine. I have no probs re IBS, in fact the painful cramps I sometimes used to get are lessened. I'm not sure about yr other meds tho. Sorry can't be of more help


----------

